# Datenverbrauch von Whatsapp



## Eikest (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Extrem-Community

Ich bin kein Handy-Fachmann und lege jetz auch kein gigantischen Wert auf mein Handy, lege lieber Wert auf meinen Computer.
Ich habe legendlich das Nokia 5230 und ne Prepaid Aldi Talk Karte. Viele bekannte von mir legen mehr Wert darauf und haben Flats etc. 
Und sie verwenden meist die Kommunikationmethode Whatsapp und nun würde ich auch gerne Whatsapp haben. Will aber keine 
Internetflat dazubuchen. Deswegen frag ich wieviel Volumen Pi mal Daumen Whatsapp zieht. 
Also wenn man Täglich so etwas Schreibt also nicht dauernd sondern vllt 10-20 Nachrichten täglich... 
Würde mich über Antworten freuen! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Eikest


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2012)

müsstest du so ein kleines datenpaket erst dazubuchen oder ist das bei deinem vertrag schon mit drinnen?
was würde ein kleines sms paket kosten?


----------



## Eikest (18. Januar 2012)

Naja Internet habe ich so oder so und meines erachtens ohne Fläts 0,24 €/MB. 
Leider versteh ich ganz den begriff "kleines sms packet" nicht. Also ich zahle 11cent pro SMS bzw 9 Cent zu Aldi Talk


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2012)

ich mein ob du bei deiner wertkarte die möglichkeit hast ein sms paket mit frei-sms zu buchen.


----------



## Eikest (18. Januar 2012)

Nein es gibt weder SMS-Flats bzw. auch kein Bonus bei einer Buchung wie bei Vodafone z.B.


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2012)

ich würd mir eine app installieren die den datenverkehr kontrolliert und whatsapp einen tag benützen.


----------



## Eikest (18. Januar 2012)

Ja denke das werde ich mal machen.

Vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## Iceananas (18. Januar 2012)

Um deine ursprüngliche Frage zu beantworten: Whatsapp hat bei mir (Android) ganze 285kb im Monat verbraucht... wurde nur ab und zu Textnachrichten geschrieben. Für Whatsapp brauchst du also keine Flatrate.


----------

